# Niedrige FPS trotz guter Hardware



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben,

habe jetzt seit paar Wochen einen neuen PC.

Mainboard: Asus Crosshair VI Hero
RAM: 2x 8 GB G.Skill mit 3000MHz
Grafikkarte: ZotacGaming Nvidia RTX 2080 TI
Prozessor: AMD Ryzen 7 1800X 
500 GB SSD und  1 TB HDD

dazu habe ich einen Predator 27" 1 Ms 144 Hz WQHD 2560x1440 Bildschirm. Mein Problem ist das ich z.B. bei Fortnite nur 100 FPS durchschnittlich habe was doch etwas zu wenig ist mit dem PC oder nicht? Bei Battlefield V sind es so zwischen 80 und 120 FPS. Bei Monster Hunter World auch so um den Dreh. Ist das jetzt Normal das ich so "wenig" FPS habe? weil ich meine mit 100 FPS kann ich doch gar nicht meinen 144 Hz Monitor ausnutzten und vor allem ist ja Fortnite nicht so ein aufwendiges Spiel was diese niedrige FPS zahl erklären könnte oder? 
Danke euch schon mal im Vorraus!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Richyyyy


----------



## Torben456 (18. Februar 2019)

Auf welchen Grafikeinstellungen inkl. Auflösung, hast du denn die FPS Werte? 

Bei FHD könnte der Ryzen 7 1800x limitieren.


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

Natürlich alles auf ganz Hoch


----------



## Torben456 (18. Februar 2019)

Lad dir mal den MSI Afterburner runter und schalte das OSD ein und schau nach wie deine Hardware ausgelastet ist.


----------



## dynastes (18. Februar 2019)

Handelt es sich um einen FullHD-Bildschirm? Dann handelt es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um ein CPU-Limit. Im Allgemeinen sollte man für eine RTX 2080 Ti aber wenigstens einen WQHD-Monitor einplanen, sonst wird die CPU oft früher limitieren und die Grafikkarte nicht auszufahren sein - das gilt nicht nur für einen Gen1-Ryzen, sondern auch für viele andere CPUs.


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Lad dir mal den MSI Afterburner runter und schalte das OSD ein und schau nach wie deine Hardware ausgelastet ist.





Alles klar werde ich gleich mal machen ^^ Danke schon mal


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

dynastes schrieb:


> Handelt es sich um einen FullHD-Bildschirm? Dann handelt es sich sehr wahrscheinlich um ein CPU-Limit. Im Allgemeinen sollte man für eine RTX 2080 Ti aber wenigstens einen WQHD-Monitor einplanen, sonst wird die CPU oft früher limitieren und die Grafikkarte nicht auszufahren sein - das gilt nicht nur für einen Gen1-Ryzen, sondern auch für viele andere CPUs.



Jap ist 2560x 1440 WQHD monitor


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

Hilft dieser ausschnitt was? ^^


----------



## Torben456 (18. Februar 2019)

Leider nicht all zu viel. Am besten wäre es wenn du ingame die GPU Auslastung sehen kannst. Das Ganze kann man beim Afterburner einstellen. 

Setting up OSD with MSI Afterburner!


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

GPU-Auslastung 50% ist in der Regel ein CPU-Limit.
Die Ryzen-Dinger sind halt in Single-Core-Intensiven Anwendungen keine Raketen, besonders die alten nicht.
Fortnite benutzt halt nur einen oder zwei Kerne, profitiert aber massiv von hohem Kern-Takt.

Takte das Ding aus?


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> GPU-Auslastung 50% ist in der Regel ein CPU-Limit.
> Die Ryzen-Dinger sind halt in Single-Core-Intensiven Anwendungen keine Raketen, besonders die alten nicht.
> Fortnite benutzt halt nur einen oder zwei Kerne, profitiert aber massiv von hohem Kern-Takt.
> 
> Takte das Ding aus?




Hmmm... ^^ Wie meinst du das mit Takte das Ding aus? habe Ihn schon von 37 GHz auf 39 Hochgetaktet aber bei 40 springt der pc nicht mehr an XD


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

Die Frage war tatsächlich ob der Takt (also 3,7 oder 3,9Ghz) im Game auch anliegt.
Gibt Leute die stolpern darüber dass nur 1,5Ghz anliegen.
Ram ist auch auf 3Ghz eingestellt?

Wenn das alles Zutrifft würde ich sagen, haste Dir die falsche CPU für das Game und Deine Ansprüche ausgesucht. Wobei man ja mit 100 FPS durchaus leben kann?


----------



## Torben456 (18. Februar 2019)

Ich denke mal das 100FPS schon ziemlich gut sind in Epischen Settings in Fortnite@WQHD, stell mal die Grafik auf low und guck dir die FPS an, bekommst du mehr bist du vorher im GPU Limit gewesen.


----------



## dynastes (18. Februar 2019)

Richy1998 schrieb:


> Hmmm... ^^ Wie meinst du das mit Takte das Ding aus? habe Ihn schon von 37 GHz auf 39 Hochgetaktet aber bei 40 springt der pc nicht mehr an XD



Schon möglich, dass 4 Ghz trotzdem möglich sind, sofern du an anderen Stellen noch optimierst. So hört sich das erstmal danach an, als habest du einfach den Multiplikator hochgeschraubt - dass das nicht endlos funktioniert, ist klar ^_^

Nicht, dass es einen riesigen Unterschied machen würde, arg viel mehr Takt macht die 14LPP-Fertigung nicht mit und der Ryzen 7 1800X läuft schon @stock jenseits seines eigentlichen Sweetspots. 

Ich persönlich würde mich jetzt nicht drüber aufregen. Vllt wären mit einer anderen CPU mehr fps drin gewesen, vielleicht nicht (siehe Vorbeiträge, ruhig mal mit den Settings rumspielen und schauen, ob man Zugewinne erzielen kann). Insgesamt ist es aber ein guter Prozessor, für aktuelle Spiele ist der Rechner schlicht etwas GPU-lastig ausgefallen (immerhin steckt da auch gut die Hälfte vom Budget, wenn nicht mehr ).


----------



## DKK007 (18. Februar 2019)

Wobei 100 FPS doch schon recht gut sind. 

@TE: Kann dein Monitor FreeSync oder GSync?


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Die Frage war tatsächlich ob der Takt (also 3,7 oder 3,9Ghz) im Game auch anliegt.
> Gibt Leute die stolpern darüber dass nur 1,5Ghz anliegen.
> Ram ist auch auf 3Ghz eingestellt?
> 
> Wenn das alles Zutrifft würde ich sagen, haste Dir die falsche CPU für das Game und Deine Ansprüche ausgesucht. Wobei man ja mit 100 FPS durchaus leben kann?





Wie meinst du das mit mit nur 1.5 GHz Anliegen? Wie kann ich das denn prüfen ob bei dem Spiel auch so viel anliegt 😅


----------



## Richy1998 (18. Februar 2019)

dynastes schrieb:


> Schon möglich, dass 4 Ghz trotzdem möglich sind, sofern du an anderen Stellen noch optimierst. So hört sich das erstmal danach an, als habest du einfach den Multiplikator hochgeschraubt - dass das nicht endlos funktioniert, ist klar ^_^
> 
> Nicht, dass es einen riesigen Unterschied machen würde, arg viel mehr Takt macht die 14LPP-Fertigung nicht mit und der Ryzen 7 1800X läuft schon @stock jenseits seines eigentlichen Sweetspots.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mich jetzt nicht drüber aufregen. Vllt wären mit einer anderen CPU mehr fps drin gewesen, vielleicht nicht (siehe Vorbeiträge, ruhig mal mit den Settings rumspielen und schauen, ob man Zugewinne erzielen kann). Insgesamt ist es aber ein guter Prozessor, für aktuelle Spiele ist der Rechner schlicht etwas GPU-lastig ausgefallen (immerhin steckt da auch gut die Hälfte vom Budget, wenn nicht mehr ).




Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch etwas mit den Strom werten rumgespielt aber habe mich noch nicht sooo eingelesen mit dem OC ^^ dann versuche ich mal damit zu leben bzw werde noch mit dem afterburner rum spielen damit ich das auch in Game angezeigt bekomme und die Werte aufzeichnen damit man evtl. Noch mehr raus bekommt  danle auf jeden Fall für eure Antworten!


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2019)

Richy1998 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das mit mit nur 1.5 GHz Anliegen? Wie kann ich das denn prüfen ob bei dem Spiel auch so viel anliegt



Klick auf Beobachte in meiner Signatur.


----------

